# Gotti Line...?



## Remi7209

i was just wondering what exactly is the Gotti Line Pitbull......?


----------



## performanceknls

not a pitbull but a bully


----------



## mygirlmaile




----------



## Remi7209

ok because i was a little confused....so goin in detail and im just guessing her the bully breeds would consist of gotti,razor edge,the staff,red nose and ghangis khan?


----------



## SEO

Not all renose are bullies. Old Familly Reds is just ome example.


----------



## SEO

Ok, here we go. I just finished eating. 

American Bullies are American Pitbull Terrier (APBT) mixes. They can be mixed with anything the owner wants to breed them to in order to "enhance" color, head size, size or specific traits the owner wants. Usually the crossing does not take into consideration the real traits of a pure breed APBT, like gameness (not to be confused with human or dog aggression), tenacity, health and other traits that someone with more knowledge may point out. 

In regards to pure breed APBT, there are many many blood lines. Blood lines are "family or relatives of one dog dogs" with a or some specific traits and abilities. These dogs are inbreed or line breed (kept within the same dog family) in order to (IOT) keep those specific traits in the new litter or litters. These blood line dogs are often breeding to other high rated blood lines to enhance traits or abilities. The new product can start a new blood line after being reproduced and line or inbreed or can be breed back to the original bloodline IOT go back to its original blood line but with some improvements to some traits. 

Red nose is just a color of the dog or bloodline. It is said to come from Old Family, Old Family Reds and others alike. There is a lot of info on the history of red nose APBTs. 

There is the Colby blood line, which is another good example, by the way The Colby APBT is in my opinion one of the best and the most original (pure) blood line. 

Please red and do some more research, it is very interesting.

It is confusing, I know but it's worth the time and research.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Remi7209 said:


> ok because i was a little confused....so goin in detail and im just guessing her the bully breeds would consist of gotti,razor edge,the staff,red nose and ghangis khan?


I like ghangis khan. Its mainly Og greyline stuff. You don't see them too much on thye east coast. But, the west coast have a few nice ones from this line.

Here is a link to a thread that tells you all about juan gotti and the gotti line. http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/6660-notorious-you-know-who.html


----------



## Remi7209

yea like ever since i got remi thats all ive been doin internet jumping and sittin in petsmart for hours just to read...ive had alot of pits but they were mostly my brothers so i had the sideline experiance but now that i have my own and my brothers gone i dont have anybody to really show me the ropes you know....but this website seems like its full of help and friendly people so im sure i'll learn alot here.....thanks alot


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Your welcome, just make sure you look through that thread and watch the video. You should find all the answers to your questions.


----------



## Marty

First breeding of the Gotti line of dog's and the start of a new breed...


----------



## PBN

Marty said:


> First breeding of the Gotti line of dog's and the start of a new breed...


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Marty

I'm not trying to be funny here, the truth hurts sometimes


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Remi7209

Marty said:


> First breeding of the Gotti line of dog's and the start of a new breed...


you gotta be kidding right................lol tell me you're kidding:hammer:


----------



## Marty

Nope, the original start of the line


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

swine hound!!!!!


----------



## Marty

PigBull


----------



## Remi7209

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!! so what bloodline is the white dog (you know)


----------



## Remi7209

Marty said:


> PigBull


:cheers: now thats funny


----------



## Marty

APBT mix


----------



## Remi7209

my dog is half pig.......lol hey quick question? how do you get the green bar full and all the other extra gadgets on your avatar?


----------



## reddoggy

Wow! I'm a bit disgusted at the fact that a moderator is bashing an entire line. Not cool, especially to someone like my self who owns a very heavy Gotty line dog. Thanks Marty, for banging on my loved one. Oh yeah, that joke (pic) has been played out since the beginning of last year.


----------



## reddoggy

BTW, 8x Gotty.... Doesn't look like a pig to me, Dude


----------



## Marty

Sorry man


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Marty said:


> First breeding of the Gotti line of dog's and the start of a new breed...


Maybe that explains why my dog grunts & snorts when he's excited (seriousness)??


----------



## PBN

reddoggy said:


> BTW, 8x Gotty.... Doesn't look like a pig to me, Dude


Your dog looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## reddoggy

It's all gravy, Marty... I mighta just been pissy cause I had been setting up my home office and wiping my hard drive prior to that post, so no feelings.

THANKS PitBullNewbie! This dog is Lugz, he's a great dog that was sent to me from an awesome member of this board, she goes by BedlamBully.


----------



## PBN

For free?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

there are some dogs who are the exception of the rule, but we gotta take in stride... just like the performance bred dogs are poked fun of because they all look like "cats" or "greyhounds" lol


----------



## reddoggy

Right. Like I said, I was just late night pissy. We do gotta take it in strive.... I've had local bully lovers tell me that my dogs are too thin and that they look sickly. I've let Lugz gain some weight but kept my APBT nice and cut, they both look chizzled. To each his own I guess.


----------



## cane76

reddoggy said:


> Wow! I'm a bit disgusted at the fact that a moderator is bashing an entire line. Not cool, especially to someone like my self who owns a very heavy Gotty line dog. Thanks Marty, for banging on my loved one. Oh yeah, that joke (pic) has been played out since the beginning of last year.


the dog isnt a apbt its a bully,the entire line is based off lies and paper hanging,so you have one that dosent fit the standard,its too small for your typicall bully.ya know what isnt cool,a whole strain based off lies and paper hanging,hey i own a dog with whopper and chevy red dog in the lie,but at least there honest about what they breed and work there dogs,oh and by the way,belham bully isnt a great member,shes a ripp off artist,everyone,and i mean everyone nows that,wonder why she dosent post here anymore?ashamed to show here face no doubt.speak your mind marty!the truth hurts.


----------



## mygirlmaile

cane76 said:


> the dog isnt a apbt its a bully,the entire line is based off lies and paper hanging,so you have one that dosent fit the standard,its too small for your typicall bully.ya know what isnt cool,a whole strain based off lies and paper hanging,hey i own a dog with whopper and chevy red dog in the lie,but at least there honest about what they breed and work there dogs,oh and by the way,belham bully isnt a great member,shes a ripp off artist,everyone,and i mean everyone nows that,wonder why she dosent post here anymore?ashamed to show here face no doubt.speak your mind marty!the truth hurts.


BOOHHHYAAAHHHH!!!! Dangggg...
And I agree about Bedlam...what a scam artist!!1


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

To be honest with you I like the style of the Gottiline dogs but I hate the history of it if you would like i would be more then happy to explain the whole entire gottiline history


----------



## reddoggy

F*** it! I had a big bitch out written out but Keiths big fat ginger ass isn't even worth getting my blood pressure up over. Hey Keith, YOU are a fake and a hypocrite at that. Keep hating on all of us with papers that actually know what breed we have, oh and don't forget to copy and paste that reply, asshole!

As for Maile, that's my friend you're talking about, she's got a big heart and does a hell of alot more than *most* of you do with her dogs, so just drop it.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Ok yall lets calm down...


----------



## mygirlmaile

reddoggy said:


> As for Maile, that's my friend you're talking about, she's got a big heart and does a hell of alot more than *most* of you do with her dogs, so just drop it.


I appreciate her being your friend...however, what she did to the person who purchased a collar from her is where I get my opinion...regardless of what she does with her dogs. Working your dogs doesnt make you a good person...:/ Scamming people out of their money, however, does make you a bad person.

:thumbsup:


----------



## cane76

fat ginger ass,ha!you playing INTERNET tuff guy also,ya,shakin in my boots,ha!,what a joke,and ya got papers on yer dog,wow!! thats all you got,so do i fool,
gotti was a man biter,your girl friends a fake ass rip of artist with a wanna be yard full of curs,your face is cover in zits,what ever,cant be perfect,keep havin fun at the dog park and breedin those back yard culls and usein that tool ya just learned about,what was that called again?oh ya,*a flirt pole,roflmao*some people learn from sites and others are bound to be newbs for ever,no matter the amount of dogs they keep which in your case is dozens.Dont you have a site you run yourself thats about as relevant and popular as say a sight called "Jewish folks and the Nazis that love them",oh ya,game bred and bully forum,now thats funny.That site gets about as much traffic as a road in the Nevada desert.Keep them informative educational posts a coming,we all learn so much through your informative enlightening insight,a true sage of wisdom[for the byb or potential bully breeder,and ya have a bad heart to boot]?damn,cold world out there.


----------



## reddoggy

Did you ever think that maybe you were miss informed? This is the same woman that made some very nice collars for people on this board for Christmas, the same woman that paid a decent chunk of change for Lugz, paid for his ears to be cropped, paid his vet bills(when he got really sick) and then paid for his shipping to me (also sent his UKC paper work with all vet records)without ever asking for a dime, because she knew that I would love him and had the time he required. This woman has a good stable job and is very financially capable and has NO reason to rip anyone off. Christy was making collars as a hobby, not to make money....


----------



## reddoggy

Awe, is Keith getting butt hurt? Wouldn't be the first time, I think the only reason you've been here this long is because none of the newbies are calling you out on shit like the other sites, no need to throw a fit and close your account here huh? You're a f***ing joke dude, and why are stuck on the flirt pole I made so long ago that I forgot about it, also got a spring pole, wanna rip on that too? Seriously, you have no argument here. There are so many breeds that aren't even close to the original but you, in those black shorts with tights underneath, are so trendy that you're over here spouting off at the mouth about some dogs just cause a few others did. Jeeze, wanna swing off anymore nuts? Wanna talk about Nazi's, uh, take a look at yourself hating on an entire breed. I'm not playing tough guy here, not today, but given the chance I would run up on your ass cause you annoy the shit out of me... It's called spell check, google that shit!
Oh and as far as my forum goes, my personal life interfered with it, I don't have the time to push it and watch over it cause I DO have a life, you should really look into getting yourself one of those. Hater.


----------



## cane76

What forums back up your stuff tuff guy,you run up on me,i guarantee that is a day i pray for,ill give you the address in fact if your ever in my area,name a forum i quit? i can tell
you the only forum ever quit was molosserdogs after i was the mod of the site[tells ya about how little i know].Talk a little more about fashion byb,if ya got timebetween trips to the park,lol,keep calling me fat ass fool when im probably right in your weight range[then you'd have no excuses to cry about,oh he was bigger than me]ha!
And what has your girl Christie done for the breed?Nada,and you?nothing ever except litter the pounds with more unwanted dogs,the funny thing being the reason your still on this site is because a dude that rescues for a living,I wish he understood what the others do,you ain't offering anyone sh#$ for info,for the breed nothing,if anything your part of the problem,keep it up "iron mike".The more sh!$ ya talk behind a screen just shows your insecurity,and thats all good with me.anyways,whos nuts am i swinging off,definetly not yours,gotta have em to swing,really though call me on my shit!im really intererested in this.


----------



## luoozer

eeeeeasy does it everyone.

everybody has an opinion on what they think of the bully's and theres NO point in cluttering up the thread with pointless INTERNET fights. let it go...

im not siding with anyone but personally reddoggy, i think your dog looks pretty well put together and isnt over done at all, hes a good looking dog.


----------



## PBN

Take it Ez. folks.


----------



## reddoggy

Hey Keith, WTF have you done for this breed? I see you talk and talk and talk "I love working dogs, they're worth feeding".... What is it that you do?!?!?! Keith, what what what do you do? Christy, pulls, and as of this weekend is in SCh. YOU, work your dog on a flirt pole and consider yourself a God among doggers. F*** you dude! I just read all your shit talk in that thread about the f***ing collar, you're stupid. That wasn't even your fight. THIS isn't even your fight. You don't own and an APBT or a Bully. You're just some stupid f***ing punk with a keyboard calling other people tough guys. So shut the f*** up already ya friggin' dork. Your stupid ass rants and opinions are like f***ing herpes man, you sure as hell got em' but nobody else wants them.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

_Everbody wants to be a mod,,,_


----------



## reddoggy

luoozer said:


> im not siding with anyone but personally reddoggy, i think your dog looks pretty well put together and isnt over done at all, hes a good looking dog.


Thanks! He's 8x this "shitty" bully line and he looks great and is very athletic. A great example, IMO, of what every bully could look like with a decent diet and exercise.


----------



## cane76

reddoggy said:


> Hey Keith, WTF have you done for this breed? I see you talk and talk and talk "I love working dogs, they're worth feeding".... What is it that you do?!?!?! Keith, what what what do you do? Christy, pulls, and as of this weekend is in SCh. YOU, work your dog on a flirt pole and consider yourself a God among doggers. F*** you dude! I just read all your shit talk in that thread about the f***ing collar, you're stupid. That wasn't even your fight. THIS isn't even your fight. You don't own and an APBT or a Bully. You're just some stupid f***ing punk with a keyboard calling other people tough guys. So shut the f*** up already ya friggin' dork. Your stupid ass rants and opinions are like f***ing herpes man, you sure as hell got em' but nobody else wants them.


dont want a bully,curs arent my thing,did i claim to have titles on any of my dogs?even one?never,Any dog can pull,i got blood off of aces,i aint got a pitbull?,got two,one's rescue,ya i rescue,you breed unpapered mutts,staraight up fact,thats your arena,thats where you can educate,on breeding unpapered curs out of the back yard,and ya talk sh#@ about my dog mongo,one thing garunteed,he'll out work anything on your pseudo yard,papers or not,titles aint given out in real life captin.So you got a fake version of everything,apbt,bandog,all fake.
I never did once claim to be working my dogs,but they have the ability,ones a 8 monthold pup,i'll see how he does,but he aint gettin bred if aint worthy,thats one thing i have learned from geniouses like you,not to repeate the mistakes of idiots just for a buck with a cull,so i guess you have taught someone something.AS for internet tuff guy your sayin you wanna get at me,thats you,you say it i hope you folow through.
Thats enough,i've taken it to private,so far you aint said nothing,cant back up one claim,cant even follow through with your threats.By the way,lets see christy titles,hell i can put a pug on a track and have it pull,it don't mean a thing unless it's getting it done,so far she aint.and you never will.


----------



## mygirlmaile

I agree, Lugz looks really nice. A very nice example of what a WONDERFUL breed the Bully can be. Props to you red!


----------



## Remi7209

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!! when i saw how many hits my posts had i didnt think half of it would be arguing....and i just got done sayin how nice the people are here until opinions start clashing and i think everybody forgets that someone else doesnt always have to like the same thing you like to come to and agreement....so come on guys end the fight and somebody tell me what really is the gotti line PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Read the link I posted man


----------



## performanceknls

This is your only warning, take it the VIP room or face some down time. Shana's hands been a twitching, it's been a while since she threw the stick at someone. 

If this thread does not get back to the OP it will be closed.


----------



## cane76

Its a cross bred line of dogs stemming from the o.g grey line of dogs started out of Compton ca by a guy named tony Moore and gotti was bought by a dude named Richard barahaus i believe and started the gotti line,a line of bully dogs that tend to be blue,short and wide with the emphasis on size and color,heres some examples.
.:GOTTYLINE PITS / 21 BLACKJACK:. Males


----------



## Remi7209

im so new so i dont get it...........am i in trouble or the ones who were arguing


----------



## cane76

performanceknls said:


> This is your only warning, take it the VIP room or face some down time. Shana's hands been a twitching, it's been a while since she threw the stick at someone.
> 
> If this thread does not get back to the OP it will be closed.


hey,you know its there,you brought the popcorn,:hammer:.


----------



## Remi7209

cane76 said:


> hey,you know its there,you brought the popcorn,:hammer:.


am i missing somethin


----------



## PBN

Remi7209 said:


> am i missing somethin


Yes, V.I.P perks. :rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13

Remi7209 said:


> im so new so i dont get it...........am i in trouble or the ones who were arguing


You aren't in any trouble. Anyone who continues to go off topic will be in trouble.



Remi7209 said:


> am i missing somethin


Thread is back to the topic of Gotti line. If you use our search button up top we have several detailed threads about the Gotti Line.


----------



## Remi7209

Ha Ha Ha not cool(lol).....so how do i get them ive been askin this question since i started ....like how do you make sticky's,how do you build you reputation,


----------



## reddoggy

Oh look, your rep just went up. Go to user CP and it will show you what you need to know.


----------



## American_Pit13

Remi7209 said:


> Ha Ha Ha not cool(lol).....so how do i get them ive been askin this question since i started ....like how do you make sticky's,how do you build you reputation,


a Sticky is done when a mod feels the information is important enough to be kept at the top of the thread. Reddoggys got you going on the rep system. You can give people good or bad rep using the rep button at the bottom of the post under there names. It gives you the option to give rep and leave a message if you want.


----------



## Remi7209

reddoggy said:


> Oh look, your rep just went up. Go to user CP and it will show you what you need to know.


thanks for the rep and the info:woof:


----------



## Remi7209

american_pit13 said:


> a Sticky is done when a mod feels the information is important enough to be kept at the top of the thread. Reddoggys got you going on the rep system. You can give people good or bad rep using the rep button at the bottom of the post under there names. It gives you the option to give rep and leave a message if you want.


 thanks alot im glad i ran into this site and decided to join its likea pitbull handbook with never ending pages....:thumbsup:


----------



## reddoggy

I'm sorry about my poor behavior, the info is still there though. And I'm glad you found us too!


----------



## Remi7209

no problem, if i dont get in trouble on here my girl will get (ive been gopitin) none stop since i joined....lol(afraid i might get the couch soon:stick but maybe you can help me with another one of my post its in obedience training


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

So heres the stroy and history behind gottiline Richard Bahras the main man behind it says one day he saw someone on the streets holding a couple of pups for a like a 1 grand I guess so he resevers a pup and ends up getting Juan gotti later on life Richard started seeing Juan changing so then he got the perspeiseve why not breed him he bred and he did flawless witht he litter more pepople started coming to him more and more by each the two main questions were how much for a pup or How much for stud fee and now you see thes emajor stud dogs and bitches getting bred for example 


Studs:Blackjack,Romeo,Black ace,White rhino,Rhino,Cocaine cowboy,etc



Bitches:Blackstar,Honey,Pink Champlae,Pink Champale 2,etc

There are also certain types of strains of the lines as well

Strains:Aceline(one of my most favorites),Kingpinline,Remyline,Goochland,etc

So there you have it Juan gotti I think assed on in 2007 and Blackjack died like 4 months ago so there it is yall and oh heres some Major hitters in line

Heavy Hitters:Blackjack,Romeo,Black ace etc

And I can show you what the pups look like to as well if you want


----------



## reddoggy

I'm... wow! That's an interesting STORY, but that's not the way it goes. There was no street corner, it was more like 1300 bucks... Who sells puppies on the street corner and takes reservations? So many holes that it's fun to poke more. The dog's vitality has been in question for years, never has a death been confirmed. 
Anyway, it's as easy as point and click, here's a copy and paste for ya since it seems to be the only way anyone will buy anything around here.

Richard Barajas: The Legacy of the Gotti Line

Story // Richard Barajas 



I would like to start by introducing my self my name is Richard Barajas. I am the proud owner of the infamous “Notorious John Gotti,” as well as the founder and creator of the Gottiline.


In 1997, I purchased Notorious Juan Gotti for the amount of $1300.00 from a gentleman named Tony Moore. Being involved with dogs my whole life; I knew I had something very valuable in my possession when I brought the new puppy home. When Gotti was approximately seven weeks old, his father Raider died. After I received Gotti’s paperwork, I questioned Tony Moore about Gotti’s bloodline. He was unable to give me a specific answer, due to the fact that the blood was new in the Los Angeles street scene, He came up with blue good and then changed his story and called it grey line. Seeing that he had no distinct answer, I saw the perfect opportunity to gain some knowledge. I did my research, and read old books about pit bulls. This encouraged me to start my own bloodline. The Gottiline was named after my foundation: Notorious Juan Gotti.

When Gotti was seven and one half years old, I had him in the same kennel as one of my females who was in heat. I didn't think much of it because he was so young Boy was I wrong! Two months later at the age of nine months the Gottiline began. After I had seen the first liter it was easy to see that Gotti had out did himself. Not only did I see I had a beautiful specimen, but also I had a stud dog. I started breeding Gotti locally to friends and family. Each and every time he produced a new litter. I was surprised with the out come of his liter. People would see the new puppies and they ask, “ Who’s the father of those pups? Are they from Gottiline? ” When there females were in heat I practically had the whole city knocking at my door. Pretty soon I had people from other counties requesting Gotti. Within time Gottiline started expanding to different states and countries. We have much love for Texas, Canada, Philippines, Japan, Hawaii, and Guam.


Seems that this man is pretty up front about his dogs lineage, just an observation.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

oh woe thank you Red doggy for correcting me


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

reddoggy said:


> I'm... wow! That's an interesting STORY, but that's not the way it goes. There was no street corner, it was more like 1300 bucks... Who sells puppies on the street corner and takes reservations? So many holes that it's fun to poke more. The dog's vitality has been in question for years, never has a death been confirmed.
> Anyway, it's as easy as point and click, here's a copy and paste for ya since it seems to be the only way anyone will buy anything around here.
> 
> Richard Barajas: The Legacy of the Gotti Line
> 
> Story // Richard Barajas
> 
> I would like to start by introducing my self my name is Richard Barajas. I am the proud owner of the infamous "Notorious John Gotti," as well as the founder and creator of the Gottiline.
> 
> In 1997, I purchased Notorious Juan Gotti for the amount of $1300.00 from a gentleman named Tony Moore. Being involved with dogs my whole life; I knew I had something very valuable in my possession when I brought the new puppy home. When Gotti was approximately seven weeks old, his father Raider died. After I received Gotti's paperwork, I questioned Tony Moore about Gotti's bloodline. He was unable to give me a specific answer, due to the fact that the blood was new in the Los Angeles street scene, He came up with blue good and then changed his story and called it grey line. Seeing that he had no distinct answer, I saw the perfect opportunity to gain some knowledge. I did my research, and read old books about pit bulls. This encouraged me to start my own bloodline. The Gottiline was named after my foundation: Notorious Juan Gotti.
> 
> When Gotti was seven and one half years old, I had him in the same kennel as one of my females who was in heat. I didn't think much of it because he was so young Boy was I wrong! Two months later at the age of nine months the Gottiline began. After I had seen the first liter it was easy to see that Gotti had out did himself. Not only did I see I had a beautiful specimen, but also I had a stud dog. I started breeding Gotti locally to friends and family. Each and every time he produced a new litter. I was surprised with the out come of his liter. People would see the new puppies and they ask, " Who's the father of those pups? Are they from Gottiline? " When there females were in heat I practically had the whole city knocking at my door. Pretty soon I had people from other counties requesting Gotti. Within time Gottiline started expanding to different states and countries. We have much love for Texas, Canada, Philippines, Japan, Hawaii, and Guam.
> 
> Seems that this man is pretty up front about his dogs lineage, just an observation.


thank you introducing the hitory


----------



## reddoggy

Hey man, just sharing printed info from the man himself. There are so many rumors flying around about this dog, it's all a bunch of hype. I'd really like to see your source


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Oh I just learn from the books and the truht and I thought it was confirmed he was dead? Hasn't it actually if you would like Red doggy we can talk so more Im real interested


----------



## reddoggy

Well, it's all hear say and speculation for now. This dog has not been photographed in a long time. There was a photo floating around not too long ago of a dog that was old and big, the color was similar but the markings weren't right. Nobody has much to say about him, currently, other than the hate him or love him stuff, ya know? He's still siring litters to this day with AI and straws.... Musta been one very happy dog at one point, cause they would have had to jerk him off day and night to fill so many straws, LMAO. Like the article said, his original breeding was an accident, but it caught on, he HAS produced some really nice dogs, some not so nice too. There is absolutely no merit behind his breeding, but as supply and demand goes, gotta give the people what they want some times. I guess the only question I can come up with for this board, regarding this man and this dog is a relation question. If you knew for sure that you were going to make a fortune exploiting your dog, essentially making him happy in the process, would you?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

reddoggy said:


> Well, it's all hear say and speculation for now. This dog has not been photographed in a long time. There was a photo floating around not too long ago of a dog that was old and big, the color was similar but the markings weren't right. Nobody has much to say about him, currently, other than the hate him or love him stuff, ya know? He's still siring litters to this day with AI and straws.... Musta been one very happy dog at one point, cause they would have had to jerk him off day and night to fill so many straws, LMAO. Like the article said, his original breeding was an accident, but it caught on, he HAS produced some really nice dogs, some not so nice too. There is absolutely no merit behind his breeding, but as supply and demand goes, gotta give the people what they want some times. I guess the only question I can come up with for this board, regarding this man and this dog is a relation question. If you knew for sure that you were going to make a fortune exploiting your dog, essentially making him happy in the process, would you?


Good question....Personally, I would not, but I know many others who would. For me, breeding is to continue what i've already got for myself first and foremost.


----------



## reddoggy

I'm pretty tossed up about it myself. Honestly, I would carry alot of guilt for exploitingthe hell out of my loved one.... But at the same time, we live in a capitalist society and there are only so many ways to get set for retirement. I think that in doing so, Richard has something other than $$$ to be proud of. By a simple mistake, he's leaving a legacy. You can work hard to get rich, but leaving a legacy is another story.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

reddoggy said:


> Well, it's all hear say and speculation for now. This dog has not been photographed in a long time. There was a photo floating around not too long ago of a dog that was old and big, the color was similar but the markings weren't right. Nobody has much to say about him, currently, other than the hate him or love him stuff, ya know? He's still siring litters to this day with AI and straws.... Musta been one very happy dog at one point, cause they would have had to jerk him off day and night to fill so many straws, LMAO. Like the article said, his original breeding was an accident, but it caught on, he HAS produced some really nice dogs, some not so nice too. There is absolutely no merit behind his breeding, but as supply and demand goes, gotta give the people what they want some times. I guess the only question I can come up with for this board, regarding this man and this dog is a relation question. If you knew for sure that you were going to make a fortune exploiting your dog, essentially making him happy in the process, would you?


Ain't that the truth


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

reddoggy said:


> I'm pretty tossed up about it myself. Honestly, I would carry alot of guilt for exploitingthe hell out of my loved one.... But at the same time, we live in a capitalist society and there are only so many ways to get set for retirement. I think that in doing so, Richard has something other than $$$ to be proud of. By a simple mistake, he's leaving a legacy. You can work hard to get rich, but leaving a legacy is another story.


 yea ain't that the truth


----------



## reddoggy

Who knows for sure what his motive was, maybe it was greed, maybe it was awe. What's done is done and, IMO, it was done well. Gotti (just teasing IBC now LOL) was a gorgeous dog. He didn't do much of anything, but damn he's purdy and makes some pretty show dogs. My little guy has the looks and the muscle, he runs circles around every dog in AZ. Might not be able to take them in the box, but he could out run, out jump, out tug, and out smart all of em'.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Thats great he has juan gotti in his blood?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

yeah, we both had dogs with an ancestory traced back to Juan Gotty


----------



## reddoggy

Yeah, my boy is 8x Gotty, 2x Black Ace, and 2x Mikelands Blue Gator

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/16735-requested-lugz.html


----------



## Remi7209

reddoggy said:


> Yeah, my boy is 8x Gotty, 2x Black Ace, and 2x Mikelands Blue Gator
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/16735-requested-lugz.html


ive always wondered what are the x's for, i know times but like what does it mean


----------



## reddoggy

It's the number of times a specific name appears in a pedigree. A dog have his father as his grandfather as well as his great great great grandfather too. Plus, say you have four great grandfathers, right? A dog could be all four great grandfathers.... Just depends on how tight you want that blood


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

reddoggy said:


> Yeah, my boy is 8x Gotty, 2x Black Ace, and 2x Mikelands Blue Gator
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/16735-requested-lugz.html


Oh very good blood in him indeed


----------



## reddoggy

My dog is inbred and line bred, meaning his parents were siblings and his great grandfather was his great great and great grandfather... but on both sides of his family because there is only really one side, does that make any sense or is it way too early?


----------



## Remi7209

LOL no its not too early i think i got for (exp) there are 5 generations spike,dots,po,joe,and tin if they were all in bred and i got a litter off the last dog tin then my pup would be 5x whatever the breed is....?(i think)


----------



## reddoggy

Great thing about bully kennels and breeders is that they are very cooperative and quick to get back to you. I was able to locate photo's and history on a majority of Lugz' Ped, but the ones that I couldn't, well I hunted down the owners and they all hooked me up.... Mikeland kennels may not be my favorite, but they rock as far as public relations go. I emailed the man himself to get a pic of a dog that was not on his site and he emailed me a ton of pix back with in 12 hours!


----------



## reddoggy

Remi7209 said:


> LOL no its not too early i think i got for (exp) there are 5 generations spike,dots,po,joe,and tin if they were all in bred and i got a litter off the last dog tin then my pup would be 5x whatever the breed is....?(i think)


Actually, I think they would all be cross eyed and retarded, lmao. Inbreeding is like brother and sister or even momma and son. However, line breeding is an age old art of getting what you're expecting by skipping generations or even breeding not so immediate relatives.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

reddoggy said:


> My dog is inbred and line bred, meaning his parents were siblings and his great grandfather was his great great and great grandfather... but on both sides of his family because there is only really one side, does that make any sense or is it way too early?


Oh thats cool oh so it was sibling to sibling breeding thats cool


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

I like about them to red with the bully kennels like say if you want info about this specfic dog or a prent grandmother whatever the case they come back at you with the quickness and everything you need to know about the dog even though Ims till tring to fgure out what happened to WCG Cookies n cream


----------



## Remi7209

reddoggy said:


> Actually, I think they would all be cross eyed and retarded, lmao. Inbreeding is like brother and sister or even momma and son. However, line breeding is an age old art of getting what you're expecting by skipping generations or even breeding not so immediate relatives.


 ok i see have you ever seen Azul from bully blue kennels?


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

It seems inbreeding is getting popular everyday you just gotta know what your up against though


----------



## reddoggy

I have seen Azul, but I'm not sure where. Inbreeding and line breeding has been going on for ages. It's just a way of getting what you want. The great thing about bullies breeds is that they are hearty enough to withstand it more than most other breeds. Take the King Cav, out in the UK they have inbred and line bred those to the point where it's become alarming. A member of this site, Lindsay, posted a video about it a while back and I was really sad for those dogs, they just can't take the tiny gene pool. Our breed, on the other hand, is very resistant to the ailments caused by genetic restriction. Not saying they don't get sick, I'm very aware of a specific litter in Idaho that was from a littermate breeding, and all but one dog came out with over bites that were so bad that they had to get all their bottom canine teeth removed. There are always inherit risks involved with these sort of breedings, which is why it is urged by so many people that you have the proper health testing down before doing so. We aren't just talking check up either, these test are extensive.


----------



## Remi7209

Ok well he has to be the biggest bully ive ever seen 150lbs with a 27 inch head i mean dude they had pics of him standing next to a tiger and i promise if he had orange and black stripes you couldnt tell the difference


----------



## reddoggy

Go Pitbull .com - Pitbull Forums - reset's Album: 619 troy blue fawn - Picture

To me, this is what a bully should look like. The head is not so big that it topples over. He has great muscle tone, a prominent chest, he's not bow legged, nice slope on the neck, jowls aren't too big, not too lippy, and he looks like he could run a good mile before panting. Now, some may not agree with me, but if you look at the ABKC American Bully standards, this dog matches that description to a T. The ABKC does not want features that are a risk to the dogs health, with good reason. I have not looked into this dog, but I'm sure you will see that it's tightly bred, without going more than 3x per wanted ancestor, probably coming off of some very cool dogs as well. Sometimes this stuff gets over done. We were all looking at an Old Family Red Nose ped recently and, my God, I can't believe that dog was even breathing.... I have never seen such a tightly bred dog. I imagine that the right testing was done and these people knew exactly what they were doing, defintely not for the novice.


----------



## reddoggy

Remi7209 said:


> Ok well he has to be the biggest bully ive ever seen 150lbs with a 27 inch head i mean dude they had pics of him standing next to a tiger and i promise if he had orange and black stripes you couldnt tell the difference


There is a "FUN" class in the ABKC for biggest head, and for some reason, that is what people want right now. I just don't get the 150lb thing at all! Thats friggin Neo sized. Not insulting anyone who has a bully that large, I know that Iron Cross goes for that... It's just that, well, it's so far from the APBT standard, I guess. I think that the XXL bullies should have another name, the way the AB went in two directions.


----------



## R&KPits1

Whats up RGotti , Gotti And Razor Edge Pits Are Bully Pits And This Is Where It All Started. Any Other Bully Bloodline Like Ghangis Khan , Remi ,Mikelands Come Either From Gotti Or Razors Edge. The Bully Breed Comes From The Crossing Of The American Pit Bull Terrier And The Am Staff. Dave Wilson Made Razors Edge And Richard Barajas Made Gotti lines.


----------



## Remi7209

reddoggy said:


> There is a "FUN" class in the ABKC for biggest head, and for some reason, that is what people want right now. I just don't get the 150lb thing at all! Thats friggin Neo sized. Not insulting anyone who has a bully that large, I know that Iron Cross goes for that... It's just that, well, it's so far from the APBT standard, I guess. I think that the XXL bullies should have another name, the way the AB went in two directions.


 yea that dog is huge did you chck out the web page(bullybluekennels.com/azul photos and pedigree) and what are the apbt standards?


----------



## R&KPits1

There Are Pocket Bullys ( 45lbs) Standard Bullys Any Where From 75-95 lbs And The XXL Bully 100 + lbs.


----------



## reddoggy

R&KPits1 said:


> Whats up RGotti , Gotti And Razor Edge Pits Are Bully Pits And This Is Where It All Started. Any Other Bully Bloodline Like Ghangis Khan , Remi ,Mikelands Come Either From Gotti Or Razors Edge. The Bully Breed Comes From The Crossing Of The American Pit Bull Terrier And The Am Staff. Dave Wilson Made Razors Edge And Richard Barajas Made Gotti lines.


Check out the rest of the thread man. 
As for the Amstaff/APBT cross goes, well.... That's speculation. I think what you get with that cross is more of a Show and Go, not so much a bully. People SAY that a lot of breeds went into the bully. I can see Neo in some, AB and dogue de bordeaux in others. Hell, there are some out there that look like Pugs, possibly from English Bull dogs, which, I believe is a cross between the Bull Dogge of Olde and Pugs


----------



## reddoggy

R&KPits1 said:


> There Are Pocket Bullys ( 45lbs) Standard Bullys Any Where From 75-95 lbs And The XXL Bully 100 + lbs.


Where did that come from? The only size standards for bullies are based on height, and the weight should be proportionate to the height. The Bully standards are all on the ABKC website under the breed section. it's abkcdogs.org


----------



## R&KPits1

mygirlmaile said:


>


You have Some Really Nice Girls. They Are Very Nice Like Them Alot.


----------



## R&KPits1

Yeah I Know , But what i mean bully come in all sizes & could weight 100+ lbs


----------



## reddoggy

Oh, absolutely. Don't be fooled by those pocket pits though, they weigh alot more than they look like.


----------



## R&KPits1

You Know What I Have 2 Male Pits Razors Edge/Gaff By The Time They Were 7 Months Old They Weighted More Then Their My Female(thier mother) . Right Now They Are 10 Months And They Are 85lbs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

This is the sire to the dog in my avatar. He's really 16" and he's 75 pounds, yet not over done.
























[/QUOTE]































[/QUOTE]


----------



## reddoggy

Anyone know of PrattsPits? He has a dog named King Kamali, who's blood is going around right now. He's a little on the tall side for a pocket bully, at 17in, but he's produced some nice pocket sized bullies here in AZ lately. I think Rockstar pits is who's really pushing that line.

PRATTS PITS


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I'm in love with Kamali, for me, he's the ideal Am. Bully... I'm not a fan of the huuuge dogs, I'm not a fan of the deformed short dogs, but I like a compact proportioned dog.


----------



## mygirlmaile

R&KPits1 said:


> You have Some Really Nice Girls. They Are Very Nice Like Them Alot.


Those aren't my dogs. I have 1 Bully and she's 100% RE. I was just giving examples of what Gotti dogs looked like.


----------



## reddoggy

I have to agree with you there. I'm seeing this dogs litters all over Phoenix and Scottsdale lately, and damnit that dog has every title the ABKC awards, he's a bit of alright in my book. I'd like to see him crossed with this litter I have my reserve on, would stay 100% RE and would produce the best pockets out there.


----------



## Trapboi103

yeah i like king kamali too.


----------



## reddoggy

A couple of those examples look more RE than Gotti. 
Here's a couple bullies I favored at the last ABKC show, here.


----------



## mygirlmaile

Its so weird...Ive favored a taller (just a little bit), leaner Bully and now Im seeing that more and more people prefer the shorter Bullies. I like them as well, I just thought they were more frowned upon...good to know though as I THINK I may be in the market for a new baby.  AHHH...Im dying. I was looking at one that was Gotti blood and I really liked it, but all Ive heard were bad things about Gotti.

Thank you reddoggy for bringing the REAL story to light. I feel more welcoming to Gotti blood now.


----------



## reddoggy

You're QUITE welcome. The APBT community typically does frown on this style of dog, but the way I see it is that we all have our preferences and it would be great if we could all just work together and stay an undivided community. Ah, in a perfect world, right? I have a reserve on one of these dogs, expected to be no more than 15 inches tall, I am very excited and am shooting for great things with this one. ABKC has a lot of shows, they're really striving to be recognized as one of the big boys, and I'm gonna run with it.


----------



## mygirlmaile

Im a Bully fan. I have a 100% RE female, Id like to start getting involved in things with her (which was about to happen this past weekend until SHE WENT INTO HEAT!!!!) lol. Hopefully someday soon!!


----------



## reddoggy

UGH! Seems to be alot of bleeding preventing shows lately. Are you gonna take her to ABKC events? There was a weight pull a few months ago, right down the street from me... Well, Lugz got in the car and started yacking all over the place. He was "as sick as a dog". I took him anyway, thinking he was just car sick, for the first time, and he continued to puke up until the pull started. I ended up crating him while I took a few pictures and we had to jam out early. RUINED MY YEAR!


----------



## Roxy_Nie

This is the sire of my pup...

He has abit of gotty in there but almost 100% RE


----------



## Roxy_Nie

From what I have seen it is hard to tell RE and Gotty apart.

Are there any differences?


----------



## mygirlmaile

reddoggy said:


> UGH! Seems to be alot of bleeding preventing shows lately. Are you gonna take her to ABKC events? There was a weight pull a few months ago, right down the street from me... Well, Lugz got in the car and started yacking all over the place. He was "as sick as a dog". I took him anyway, thinking he was just car sick, for the first time, and he continued to puke up until the pull started. I ended up crating him while I took a few pictures and we had to jam out early. RUINED MY YEAR!


Im still trying to name her. Lol. Shes UKC and as soon as I figure out what I want to name her, Ill send in her papers and then proceed with registering her with ABKC, and HOPEFULLY find some events in my area to check out before I decide what I want to do with her.


----------



## reddoggy

Depends on which dogs blood down from Gotti it is, older RE is easy to spot too. The markings are usually your first give away with Old style Gotti and the chest with the longer muzzle is your older style RE. Of course you have dogs that decend from Cairo and Remy that tend to have the short Legs and the bear head with the prominent jaw and the eyes seem further apart, they have the really wide muzzle on em. BUT, that's just typical. Just like any other dog, you can't guess the line off the look and bank on it


----------



## reddoggy

Just for you MGMaile

www.bullyshows.com


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

I think this is such abeautiful Aceline gottiline pup hes from west coast gottiline


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Thats always been the look of aceline pups though


----------



## reddoggy

Yeah, typical Aceline. I'd like to see that puppy grown up, looks like he's gonna be a standard bully


----------



## Inf602

Ok, been a while since I posted on here and I may regret posting on this thread. As for the question as to whether Gotti is alive or dead, I can tell you that he is indeed dead; has been for over a year now. Richard stills has frozen semen of Gotti that he is selling at $1500. Richard is now working with a dog named Patron who happens to be a direct Gotti son. Richard recently mentioned that he has new blood coming next year sometime. They will contain Gotti blood but I think he is going in a different direction with these females. If anyone is truly interested in knowing more about bullies without getting others into arguements, you might want to check out American Bully World, it's a great source for understanding the Bully Breed. They also host shows on Tuesdays and Thursday night 7pm EST. On this show, you will hear interviews from people like Dave WIlson, Richard Barajas, Tony Moore, Ray Certified and many other names in the Bully Community. On a side note, I own both an American Bully and an American Pit Bull Terrier and I love them both. I am not interested in fighting over which is better because in my eyes, they are both great dogs and I love them to death. What is similar of the 2 dogs is that they will stop at nothing to protect me and my family.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

reddoggy said:


> Yeah, typical Aceline. I'd like to see that puppy grown up, looks like he's gonna be a standard bully


Rhey got the grown up pic would you like for me to show you?


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Inf602 said:


> Ok, been a while since I posted on here and I may regret posting on this thread. As for the question as to whether Gotti is alive or dead, I can tell you that he is indeed dead; has been for over a year now. Richard stills has frozen semen of Gotti that he is selling at $1500. Richard is now working with a dog named Patron who happens to be a direct Gotti son. Richard recently mentioned that he has new blood coming next year sometime. They will contain Gotti blood but I think he is going in a different direction with these females. If anyone is truly interested in knowing more about bullies without getting others into arguements, you might want to check out American Bully World, it's a great source for understanding the Bully Breed. They also host shows on Tuesdays and Thursday night 7pm EST. On this show, you will hear interviews from people like Dave WIlson, Richard Barajas, Tony Moore, Ray Certified and many other names in the Bully Community. On a side note, I own both an American Bully and an American Pit Bull Terrier and I love them both. I am not interested in fighting over which is better because in my eyes, they are both great dogs and I love them to death. What is similar of the 2 dogs is that they will stop at nothing to protect me and my family.


Where he trin to head with his new blood?


----------



## reddoggy

*sigh* Yet another speculated time frame. The dog may have been dead for five years. I have yet to see it in writing from a reputable source. This is something I don't really want to argue. I wish someone would just show me something I can work with so that my buddies and I could stop speculating.


----------



## reddoggy

Cream is Pitbulls said:


> Rhey got the grown up pic would you like for me to show you?


For sure!!!!


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Here he is that aceline pup or shall I say dog







and here another pup from the litter alongside with his brother


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

To me I thought he was gonna have a huge chest and all around muscled bonded bully but you know he still looks the same


----------



## reddoggy

I think the fight over the better breed ended around 12am, lol. I have both breeds myself and I'm very please with both. There's no arguing ion this thread anymore though, we're at a point where we are compiling info and swapping pix and such.


----------



## Inf602

I couldnt give you a specific time frame but what I can give you is the number for Richard and you can feel completely welcome to call and ask him directly. I own a Gotti Line dog myself. I am not here to argue with anyone as I really dont have the time but what I do know is that I am heavily involved with Bully's. As for the direction that he is going in with these new females he has, that remains to be seen but it is something he said himself last week on the radio show.


----------



## reddoggy

he's a little bow legged but has a nice head and smile on him


----------



## reddoggy

Again, all I want is print from a reputable source. I own a Gotti dog myself, he didn't come with a phone number though. I'm quite certain that if Gotti is dead that it happened a while back, like years, cause nobody has seen or heard anything about this dog in a considerable amount of time.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

I was sayin that to but yeah he a good lookin bully actually i gotta a couple more pics for ya


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Does it really matter if he is dead or not?


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Geres Goldmine the one I wanted and the one they kept







If can find a bully breeder that ahs a couple of pups like this I that would be my christmas gift lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Why is his belly sitting on the ground?



Cream is Pitbulls said:


> Geres Goldmine the one I wanted and the one they kept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If can find a bully breeder that ahs a couple of pups like this I that would be my christmas gift lol


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

I don't know maybe his peeing or popping whateva the case is


----------



## Inf602

I can only tell you that the owner of Gotti himself said it. I don't think you can find more of a reputable source then that. I can only say that much. As for your dog, I think he is very nice, not overdone at all. I have a female that is going on 8 months now and I try to keep her in good shape. I dont really like overdone bullies.


----------



## reddoggy

It doesn't matter. I just thought, hoped, for a second that somebody finally had some proof. It's not really an argument, I'm just wanna push people to dig for my own satisfaction. If you search notorious juan gotti, is, it just comes up with lyrics to a song or Gotti line kennels. I want hard facts here.


----------



## reddoggy

Inf602 said:


> I can only tell you that the owner of Gotti himself said it. I don't think you can find more of a reputable source then that. I can only say that much. As for your dog, I think he is very nice, not overdone at all. I have a female that is going on 8 months now and I try to keep her in good shape. I dont really like overdone bullies.


I believe you heard it. I just want to see it in writing so I can prove it to others. 
Anyway, lets check out that female man.


----------



## Inf602

The female is on my profile. Haven't really figured out how to post it here. It's the Fawn colored dog on my profile. The Black one is a male APBT that has Chaos blood.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

so red what you think of the pup and for juan gotti we don't really know though to be hoenst with you hell he might be in hiding somewhere we don't know what went with him I want some hard cold facts to my darn self


----------



## reddoggy

Right? I mean, chances are he's dead or he's in really bad shape, otherwise you'd be seeing that dogs picture everywhere. But I would just like to know, this topic comes up alot when drinking with the boys, none of us have found anything notable at all.


----------



## Inf602

I hear what you mean. Whenever Gotti's name is mentioned, you gonna see arguements (depending on who you are talking to) or you will get the question on whether or not he is still alive. I understand that the ABKC nationals will be in October out in L.A. I plan on being there and from what I hear so will Richard Barajas. Maybe it would be the best time to ask. I'm sure he will have Patron with him that day too.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Im planning on calling up richard barajas at some show and ask him because theirs a lot of rumours floating around left and right and I wanna get the truth and this thing out of the way


----------



## Inf602

I tried calling him but only got a voicemail. I will make sure to call him later today as I am currently at work at the moment. I will see what he has to say and I will ask him if there is anyway that he would release the information on either a radio show or a website. Nonetheless, I love my Gotti line female. She is the reason why I love bullies today.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

That should be nice Inf real nice indeed


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Cream is Pitbulls said:


> Geres Goldmine the one I wanted and the one they kept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If can find a bully breeder that ahs a couple of pups like this I that would be my christmas gift lol


I love this dog so much


----------



## Inf602

Any of you hear of new Evolution Pits?


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

I have before


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

this is NOT intended to bash anyones dogs... just to point out the health issues that ARE apart of these particular dogs/pups lives that the pictures have been posted. They are grotesquly over weight. The dogs arms and feet are not supposed to be bowed/curved and the bellies are never to touch the ground, even as pups pooping or peeing. Cream, I know you like bullies, and I'm glad you found this forum. There is just too much mass on these dogs as pups. These breeders today are rushing the weight and muscle on these dogs which can increase the chances of heart conditions, respritory conditions, and will inhibit propper bone growth for these dogs (joints, bone shape) which will be very costly even as soon as 6 months of age because all bully breeds are loose jointed in the begining of life. The dogs you posted are over done. I think alot of these over done bullies wouldn't be half as bad if the owners wouldn't rush to put the weight on. Even in humans, excessive weight will change your bone structure, causing premature arthritis. 

When people look for an am bully pup they need to look for the over all structure of the dog, not the beefiness ot bowed legs. You can add mass after a year and a half and still have the same "beef cake" you wanted with less health issues.

The ABKC standard is to have straight legs.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> This is the sire to the dog in my avatar. He's really 16" and he's 75 pounds, yet not over done.


































[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Hey Shana I don't see the resemblence to your dog. J/K Looks almost exactly like your avatar but bigger. It's funny how some dogs look totaly different and some look the same only smaller LOL


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Well it looks like the short clean bullies are being preferred now  lol. I love them to, but I couldn't buy a decent one cough cough (ms. shana). But, I do have a nice bully boy. I am not short how the show scene will go for him he won't be huge, atleast I don't think. Nor will he be short and chizzled like Tau, great looking boy btw. Here are a few pics and tell me what you think.

Apollo at 3 months



























His dad Maverick








Maverick is a big boy at 85 pounds, however he is lean in a sense and very atheletic.

His mom Sassy
Couldn't get a pic so here is a link to see her these pics do her no justice. She is only 50 lbs, but her structure is great.
Females


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I'm too darn greedy! You can go ahead and say it! lol I love little apollo and his daddy is sooo handsome!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

You think he would have a place in the abkc show ring?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

judging by dad, yeah he'd do well. You need to get some bigger pictures up of that pup! I almost need bifocals to see him and I have great vision! lmao


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Sassy is awesome looking....


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

I cant get the pics to be any bigger sorry. Ill have new ones when he gets back from his crop. Btw did you get your pups done?


----------



## mygirlmaile

reddoggy said:


> Just for you MGMaile
> 
> www.bullyshows.com


Thank you!!!:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Roxy_Nie said:


> Sassy is awesome looking....


Ya she is a looker. I believe they are showing her through the UKC now.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

no not yet, when they get back from PK they're going in. I have to call and double check, but I think the appt is scheduled for sept 15


----------



## tonios

SEO said:


> Ok, here we go. I just finished eating.
> 
> American Bullies are American Pitbull Terrier (APBT) mixes. They can be mixed with anything the owner wants to breed them to in order to "enhance" color, head size, size or specific traits the owner wants. Usually the crossing does not take into consideration the real traits of a pure breed APBT, like gameness (not to be confused with human or dog aggression), tenacity, health and other traits that someone with more knowledge may point out.


?ok, but aren't the bullie basically their own breed now? What I mean is are the bully breeder still mixing or just breeding bully to bully now?


----------



## Inf602

Most people are strictly breeding Bully to Bully but you do have some people still using some Am Staff blood in their breeding programs. I know of some people using 100% APBT blood in their breeding programs right now as well. Not entirely certain why but it is being done.


----------



## reddoggy

Inf602 said:


> Any of you hear of new Evolution Pits?


Yeah! I'm a HUGE fan of Lil Melon!!!


----------



## American_Pit13

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> You think he would have a place in the abkc show ring?


I think it depends on your area. The recent ABKC shows I saw had some great looking bullies out there, but what placed where the more deformed and un proportioned of the groups. I was really start to wonder what they where looking for.



Cream is Pitbulls said:


> It seems inbreeding is getting popular everyday you just gotta know what your up against though


Sadly yes it is becoming popular. Popular to many knowledgeable people about how genetics work. People who are just stacking names in pedigrees without the full knowledge of the body types and genetics they are crossing and what they are limiting to that gene pool.



R&KPits1 said:


> The Bully Breed Comes From The Crossing Of The American Pit Bull Terrier And The Am Staff. .


Along with other breeds....Theres been no hiding of that.



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> This is the sire to the dog in my avatar. He's really 16" and he's 75 pounds, yet not over done.


I love seeing TUA! Such a great looking guy.



Roxy_Nie said:


> Why is his belly sitting on the ground?


Because hes extremely over weight for his body.

Thats what a majority of people get pissed about bully breeders for. What they think is a great looking dog is a dog that is out of proportion and over weight. They don't even consider the health issues they are breeding into these dogs. Many of them are breeding nothing but large Old English Bulldogs.



tonios said:


> ?ok, but aren't the bullie basically their own breed now? What I mean is are the bully breeder still mixing or just breeding bully to bully now?


Since they are still UKC reg as APBTS and APBTS can be registered in as bullies there is still mixing going on..Which I for one think is good for the breed. The dogs that are bred bully to bully are seeming to get more and more messed up looking as time goes.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> this is NOT intended to bash anyones dogs... just to point out the health issues that ARE apart of these particular dogs/pups lives that the pictures have been posted. They are grotesquly over weight. The dogs arms and feet are not supposed to be bowed/curved and the bellies are never to touch the ground, even as pups pooping or peeing. Cream, I know you like bullies, and I'm glad you found this forum. There is just too much mass on these dogs as pups. These breeders today are rushing the weight and muscle on these dogs which can increase the chances of heart conditions, respritory conditions, and will inhibit propper bone growth for these dogs (joints, bone shape) which will be very costly even as soon as 6 months of age because all bully breeds are loose jointed in the begining of life. The dogs you posted are over done. I think alot of these over done bullies wouldn't be half as bad if the owners wouldn't rush to put the weight on. Even in humans, excessive weight will change your bone structure, causing premature arthritis.
> 
> When people look for an am bully pup they need to look for the over all structure of the dog, not the beefiness ot bowed legs. You can add mass after a year and a half and still have the same "beef cake" you wanted with less health issues.
> 
> The ABKC standard is to have straight legs.


Thank you so much indigo for telling me that and yes i do what the same beef cake with less healt problems thtas my goal fight now to accomplish when I ge t my ambully dream pup Indigo me and you neeed to talk I would love to talk toy ou because you pointed out so many points that is tocuhed for reals pm me when you get a chance


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Ok yall I just wanted give everyone a lil side note on inbreeding since so many people is thinking its so darn popular if your about to inbred please do your research as much as you can but here it is:WCG Blackstar died from giving birth to ainbred son to daughter litter with her son goldmine she gave litter to 5 Idk yet if the litter is still alive but as we are speaking Im tring to get some major info about it and some pics but other then that Inbreeding has its up and downs if the litter is successful the dogs will come out looking phenominal with some ebautiful pups and unblievebly styles and looks of each puppy if the litter is non successful the litter culd be destroyed as a whole the mother coudld ie or even worst both happen at the same time so please you guys be carful with inbreeding just a lil heads up about it


----------



## reddoggy

I'm not sure that inbreeding really affected her, so much... It would have been the pups. There is always an inherit risk when breeding bully breeds, big heads and narrow birth canals don't mix. Same goes for toy breeds. PLUS, dogs push out more than we do at a faster rate, so there is much higher risk of a breech.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Oh that might of been the reason or might of been both we never know until it coems out


----------



## Marty

reddoggy not to a fend you or anyone else with Gotti dogs but I found this on my site and thought I'd share it with ya'll...

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e282/bullyboi01/gottiwitbulldogwithnames.jpg

Bottom dog is an old English bulldog


----------



## PBN

Really similar.


----------



## reddoggy

Marty said:


> reddoggy not to a fend you or anyone else with Gotti dogs but I found this on my site and thought I'd share it with ya'll...
> 
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e282/bullyboi01/gottiwitbulldogwithnames.jpg
> 
> Bottom dog is an old English bulldog


Oh, no offense taken Marty. I have no doubt that EBs have been used in bully production, as weel as french mastiffs and neo mastiffs. I think that there is a HUGE size difference between the EB and Gotti himself though, Gotti was a rather large dog, it was really not until recently that gotti dogs have gotten smaller and are starting to gear towards pocket bullies. Just as God made us, we make dog.... And it takes time to mold and shape and carve the clay. There seems to be a general consensus that over done bullies are not wanted, XL are none too popular either. I really don't expect for this breed to take a final shape for atleast another decade. I myself have never watched something like this take place and I think it's awesome that we live in a time that such a thing is taking place. The hybrids like Schnoodles, Morkies, labradoodles, etc are gonna fade out. People have gone as far as giving them hybrid levels(f-1 f-2b and so forth) and it's not taking. I just don't see the Am. Bully dying out. My only hope is that it doesn't go too long before a stranger walks up to me and says nice bully. The APBT is an undistinguishable dog amongst bully breeds. The AST, the APBT, the SBT, the AB, and the bully all have similar features and are often confused. I'm just looking forward to the day that people can pick them out of a line up. 
Tell me Marty, just humor me for a second. Do you think that Pug owners or Old Bull Dogge owners were offended by the creation of the English Bull Dog? Do you think that Dobie owners were pissed when the Rottie came to be? All that the pissed off APBT owners can do at this point in time is wait, just like they did when the AST came in to play. 
One more thing, I notice a lot of bully owners are constantly harped on here, on this site, they are told they have a bully and ONCE I saw someone tell a bully owner to go find a bully forum. Does anyone tell the Stafordshire Terrier owners to go else where? Do you think that the AST owners are snubbed or revered? 
My own observation is that they are usually held in high regard.

I'm sorry if none of this made any sense, I am SO tired and am going to bed.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

hey Redoggy, that's an Olde English Bulldog. They are different than the current popular demand of the English Bulldog which I believe you're confusing it with. They do have a similar face, but they are large dogs. Here's a link...

Scenic View Bulldogges olde english bulldogge questions


----------



## Inf602

As some of you may know, I am the owner of both and American Bully and an American Pit Bull Terrier. I have been on this site for a few months now and have learned a lot since being here. I have seen posts from some people who I truly believe are full of it but I have also seen people willing to debate with proper facts. I am also a member of American Bully World and when speaking with one of the hosts today, he asked me if I had a topic for today and I mentioned APBT vs. American Bully. He said he loves the idea and would love to have people from the APBT community call into the show today and discuss what they feel is the difference. If interested, feel free to respond to me with your contact information and I will pass it forward. I think this would be great. The show starts at 7pm EST. Hoping to get responses.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Me to Info I am also apart of the american bully world association Im a memeber


----------



## Inf602

Make sure you listen to tonights show. I have yet to get any takers on my open invitation. I mean we have posted so many threads about APBT's vs. American Bullies and I've seen people bash both breeds. Now is your chance to express yourself and get the answers you want. I'm sure I will get someone who is a true APBT lover to step up. Just so you know, it's not a bashing competition, it's about you expressing yourself in an open minded environment and have people listen in and call in with their opinion.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Ypu should come tot he united red nose board wait..no you shouldnt to much bashing and drama you would hate it their


----------



## Marty

I'm on all those board's as Marty


----------



## buzhunter

reddoggy said:


> Do you think that Dobie owners were pissed when the Rottie came to be?


That would actually be the opposite. The Rottweiler being one of the oldest dog breeds, and the Doberman being a relatively new breed. You make a good point though. It's going to take time to gain recognition from the dog world. Right now it appears to be a ridiculous idea. Maybe someday.


----------



## Inf602

Marty, you on American Bully World?


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

i be seein him ont her ehe be cuttin into people badly


----------



## reddoggy

SEE! I WAS friggin' tired, lmao.


----------



## Inf602

Sup Reddoggy, I know you wont turn down the opportunity to voice your opinion on the APBT vs. the Am Bully? Let me know if you are interested.http://www.americanbullyworld.com/c...ea6185118f7d5a8de8fd685056ff87752b0fa2b0a.jpg


----------



## Marty

Inf602 said:


> Marty, you on American Bully World?


Yep I'm the one that asked Dave Wilson what made the RE dogs worth so much in his interview through chat that night


----------



## Nizmo

Marty said:


> Yep I'm the one that asked Dave Wilson what made the RE dogs worth so much in his interview through chat that night


im curious to know what his answer was, or if BS'd his way around it and didnt answer it?


----------



## Inf602

I didn't listen to that show. But you should check out tonight's show. I think it's going to be good. Be good if we could get more people to call in. I am completely unbiased on the subject. I don't refer to my female as an APBT. I call her what she is, an American Bully. Now I also own an APBT as well and I can easily tell the difference in the 2 dogs.


----------



## Marty

I can't even remember I think he BSed his way out lol

You can still listen to it some how but anyway here's my profile on there...

Account Login » American Bully World

If I'm not mistaken on the site... Lilbit won the game dog contest one time


----------



## Nizmo

Marty said:


> I can't even remember I think he BSed his way out lol
> 
> You can still listen to it some how but anyway here's my profile on there...
> 
> Account Login » American Bully World
> 
> If I'm not mistaken on the site... Lilbit won the game dog contest one time


nice! way to be marty! lol
theres a show tonight? i think im lost in the mixed i have no idea.

what, when, how do i tune in?


----------



## Marty

Inf602 said:


> I didn't listen to that show. But you should check out tonight's show. I think it's going to be good. Be good if we could get more people to call in. I am completely unbiased on the subject. I don't refer to my female as an APBT. I call her what she is, an American Bully. Now I also own an APBT as well and I can easily tell the difference in the 2 dogs.


I'll listen in but I don't have mins on my phone, they should let questions come from chat also like they did on the other show 

I usually get an email about the show's coming up but I didn't as of yet


----------



## reddoggy

Inf602 said:


> Sup Reddoggy, I know you wont turn down the opportunity to voice your opinion on the APBT vs. the Am Bully? Let me know if you are interested.http://www.americanbullyworld.com/c...ea6185118f7d5a8de8fd685056ff87752b0fa2b0a.jpg


I will be giving a listen, I'm just not sure why the topic will be Bully VS APBT... I have no opinion in that battle. I share an equal love for both breeds. I have both and neither never seize to amaze me. Lugz has been battling my springpole for the rope for some time now and last night he finally won. He swung and shook so hard that the brace broke and the top beam came down. He pranced around the yard dragging that 4x4 with him.
And Sweet Pea, well I over slept this morning so she came in and woke me up. Boy, she wouldn't give up! She did everything from pulling on my shorts to jumping on the bed and barking in my ear.

As far as the battle between the owners of the breeds goes.... Well, I've heard a bunch of arguments and the only one that has had any validity behind it was the fact that the APBT is being misrepresented and people are getting confused. I'm certain that I've said that it's my belief that there will be clarity in the not so distant future.


----------



## Marty

Nizmo357 said:


> nice! way to be marty! lol
> theres a show tonight? i think im lost in the mixed i have no idea.
> 
> what, when, how do i tune in?


Go here... American Bully World

Scroll down till you see *NEWS / ANNOUNCEMENTS* it starts at 7:00pm EST tonight


----------



## Nizmo

Marty said:


> Go here... American Bully World
> 
> Scroll down till you see *NEWS / ANNOUNCEMENTS* it starts at 7:00pm EST tonight


damn i'll be at school. oh well im sure they'll still have it posted after that?


----------



## Inf602

oh they will let questions come in through chat. I'm talking to the producer now. I will let her know to keep an eye on the chat room. if anyone interested in calling, the number to call in is 646-727-3340 and it will be option 1. The show will air at 10 pm est. you can call in at 10:30 though.


----------



## reddoggy

buzhunter said:


> That would actually be the opposite. The Rottweiler being one of the oldest dog breeds, and the Doberman being a relatively new breed. You make a good point though. It's going to take time to gain recognition from the dog world. Right now it appears to be a ridiculous idea. Maybe someday.


Man, I was in desperate need of sleep and was 2 40oz deep. I got all ass backwards. Ugh, yeah, the dobie has rottie in it alnog with a few other dogs. 
Stupid me. Thanks for the :stick: ya lanky white boy!


----------



## Marty

Yeah you can still listen to it later


----------



## Inf602

well I am glad that you will be listening in.


----------



## Remi7209

so i need an account to listen in.....? hope not


----------



## Inf602

you don't need an account to listen in. Here is the link to listen in. radio » American Bully World


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Remi7209 said:


> so i need an account to listen in.....? hope not


what ypou mean by hope not?


----------



## Remi7209

because i dont have one so if i needed one i wouldnt be able to listen in(not sayin its a bad site) just never heard of it


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

Oh ok coolz


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls

YEAH!! hew


----------



## AlabamaPits

*I HAD A GOTTILINE MALE AND HE WAS A VERY GOOD WATCH DOG!*


----------



## cane76

thats probably the neo mastiff influence,][or american bulldog].


----------

